# Hawk Help?



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

Not really on topic for this section, but here goes.

3 minutes ago a hawk crashed into my window. It's out front and seems to be unconscious but breathing. I'm not sure what to do. Is there someone I should call that could pick it up and look after it? I'm in Port Moody.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

It's up and about.. but just hanging out right now. It's not holding it's wing in a funny position.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Crisis averted. It just flew away. I was in the process of dialing BC SPCA: Wildlife emergency response


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably just knocked himself out. Poor guy. 

For future reference you could try Stanley Park Ecological Society or the O.W.L. Orphaned Wildlife Rehabilitation Society in Delta.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, when it was laying on it's back panting I figured it was either unconscious or dying.

We front onto a busy street and it was getting close to 5:00. I figured I wanted to know who to call before everyone went home for the day, in case it had a broken wing or something.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nice that you care and were willing to put yourself there to help it


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If you see anything lie this again,you can go to Eagle ridge animal ad bird hospital. Doctor Upjohnisa bird specialist


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Vman said:


> If you see anything lie this again,you can go to Eagle ridge animal ad bird hospital. Doctor Upjohnisa bird specialist


Awesome. Good to know. That's just down the hill 

The big window in my office has had a few bird hits. I wonder if they're trying to get at my fish :/


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

FAQ - What do I do?

WRA Wildlife Rescue Association of BC


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually when they hit glass it's due to something outside reflecting off the glass that caught thier attention like trees, small animals and such. Seen it many times. Glad to hear everything turned out ok


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the exact reason i do not clean my windows...


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> this is the exact reason i do not clean my windows...


Heh, it's pretty much a floor to ceiling window with a 2 year olds finger from top to bottom.. smudges don't seem to help.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Future reference...if you're near Burnaby, the Wildlife Rescue Association (WRA Wildlife Rescue Association of BC) that somebody linked to upthread is just at Burnaby Lake. They're really good, and I've taken injured birds and wildlife there before. You can also call O.W.L. (Orphaned Wildlife Rehabilitation Society: O.W.L. Orphaned Wildlife Rehabilitation Society), which specializes in birds of prey.

Best thing for injured birds that don't fly away is to carefully place them in a closed carboard box in a dark, quiet area, keep them warm and isolated, and get them to a rehab center ASAP. With birds of prey, wear heavy gloves and wrap them gently in a towel or jacket to protect yourself...the beaks and feet are vicious.


----------

